# does anyone else have garlic problems?



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Random and possibly unconnected, but i seem to have developed a severe garlic food allergy alongside my IBS. If i even eat a little garlic mixed up in food at a restaurant or wherever i get horrendous cramps and raging D - worse than 'normal' IBS-D x weird huh? just wondered if any one else has heard of this or knows why garlic is a poison


----------



## Brockbaby (Aug 27, 2002)

Yup, I can relate! A lot of ppl have a garlic reaction with IBS, and I'm lactose intolerant too... do u react with spicy food too? (buffalo wings KILL me!)


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

It porb not an allergy, Garlic is a major trigger and in many people! The perosn to ask about this is MikeNoLomotil. He really knows his stuff. Maybe post on the nutrician forum?


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

I can't eat Dunkin Donut Garlic bagels, but I can eat any kind of garlic bread so I don't know what my problem is


----------



## bethy_3 (Jan 22, 2002)

I was reading through posts to see if any sparked my interest and when I saw this I had to laugh. Everyone always askes me why I eat such bland foods but what they don't understand is that bland foods are the only thing I can tolerate. Garlic is one of the killers on my stomach and is a big one for me to stay away from.So to answer your question, yes, other people have your same reaction, it's not just you.


----------



## melliebellie (Jul 20, 2002)

Yes, I love garlic but I eventually realized that I just cannot eat it anymore. It gives me horrendous cramping and gas. Yuck!


----------



## Brockbaby (Aug 27, 2002)

Does anyone else notice that restaurants seem to like throwing garlic on everything?? way to be sensitive to people who have IBS!! literally...I hate it, I ate a meatball sub at Boston Pizza thinking it would be fine.. boy, was I wrong. Turns out there was garlic on the bread.... i was very mad.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

okay, I'm going to throw something from way out in left field here.This is my personal thought on garlic so there's very little I can offer you in the way of big research. I only have another web site that I found related to a whole other disease that sent off bells in my head.My very personal opinion here........I am currently looking at my persnal condition as an autoimmune disorder.There's a whole long complicated story as to how I arrived at that conclusion but, the big source of information on garlic and autoimmune disorderscame from the International Pemphigus web site. http://www.pemphigus.org/ There are some very good articles there on garlic and the autoimmune disorder.For me this information was vital in helping me sort out my food do's and don'ts.It's a great site and the people there are very kind and helpful.I arrived at the Pemphigus site looking for answers for my Dog.Now people think I'm being flip when I say this, but really, it was the quest for the health of my dying dog who was being eaten up by Pemphigusthat took me to the place that held a key to my own illness.It took a while for it to sink in about how the Pemphigus information related to my condition but now that I finally got the light turned on in my head I am going the next step and getting all the garlic out of my diet along with all soy and soy additives.The International Pemphigus web site is a site for humans.However, they have been very helpful and kind with respect to my dog and treating me and my questions to help my dog with the kindness and respect they would give a human suffering from the disease. So there's a lot of good information and help there.So just my unprofessional and intutive two cents.KamieNeither the dog nor I eat garlic or soy anymore.


----------

